# New SS Bags



## GK1 (Oct 20, 2008)

Anybody tried em? Sick of the totes and am wondering if the new style-old style or deadly bag is best. I want to fit AS MANY as possible in each bag. Thats a big consideration. With the mud this year dont want to run back and forth with those dang totes. Witch one is best and witch one carries the most SS decoys?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Silloguards are the way to go if you want to spend the $$$. Keeps mud off the decoys and they stack up like dominos.

I can drag out 1100 decoys in one shot with my ATV.


----------



## jcnelsn1 (Oct 28, 2008)

I just got some. I am in the process of cutting some coroplast sheets to line them with to give them some structure. They are gonna be pretty slick. Looks like I can easily fit 16 or 17 dozen in a bag. The down side is the stakes are in the bag so muddy stakes could be an issue.

I agree that the silloguards are the best if weight is not an issue (awesome if you are pulling behind a wheeler, but would be a bear to carry out by hand).


----------



## GK1 (Oct 20, 2008)

jcnelsn1 said:


> I just got some. I am in the process of cutting some coroplast sheets to line them with to give them some structure. They are gonna be pretty slick. Looks like I can easily fit 16 or 17 dozen in a bag. The down side is the stakes are in the bag so muddy stakes could be an issue.
> 
> I agree that the silloguards are the best if weight is not an issue (awesome if you are pulling behind a wheeler, but would be a bear to carry out by hand).


Sounds good. I guess i have never thought a few mud streaks on a SS made much difference overall. Look like dirty little juvies. Did you use the old style? They look like they had coroplast already and advertised like 300 deeks would fit in compared to 170 in the new bag. Do you find the structure of coroplast would help alot? Throw a pic up of the new bag maybe?? Thanks for the input.


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

The new bags are better. They have a material like a laydown blind for dealing with water/mud not soaking into the bag. I got 210 feeders in 1 bag and could easily get another 30(at least) in it but I like to leave a little space to carry extra stuff(clothes,speakers,food,etc.) in the bags too to minimize how many trips I have to make if I'm carrying stuff in. They also come with backpack straps on them.I'm pretty sure you can get a few more Sillosocks into a Deadly bag but I've never seen it first hand. I think the coroplast that was first shown with the bags was actually the backboard/headrest things that Sillosocks sells. They fold up and would fit into the decoy bags.Throw in some coverup(ghillie blanket,burlap,camo netting,etc.) and you're good to go if you don't use a blind. The one thing I did do was to cut the divider out of the bag. Then,I just followed the edge of the bag and stack the decoys overlapping a bit like bricks.Doing that leaves a small square wide open in the middle of the bag to stuff the things mentioned to carry if need be. Lastly,they come in a good camo pattern to hide in corn,grass,etc. Throw all the bags into one,take it out of the spread a little and throw some cornstalks on it and you can't see it and you don't have to carry them back to the truck before hunting. Cabelas just had them on sale($19.99) a few weeks back,not sure if they still are or not.

Alex


----------



## Drundel (Nov 14, 2010)

jcnelsn1 said:


> I just got some. I am in the process of cutting some coroplast sheets to line them with to give them some structure. They are gonna be pretty slick. Looks like I can easily fit 16 or 17 dozen in a bag. The down side is the stakes are in the bag so muddy stakes could be an issue.
> 
> I agree that the silloguards are the best if weight is not an issue (awesome if you are pulling behind a wheeler, but would be a bear to carry out by hand).


Good move on using the coroplast (where did you get it?) to give it a frame. I did that with cardboard (its free) and it makes it MUCH easier to load and unload the bag.

One tip from jim on using PVC to cover the stakes. I'd get 1.25 or 1.5" and cut 11 or 12" long though.



> o start off I cut some 1 inch plastic pipe in 10 inch lengths. I put the stake from about 18 decoys into each tube This makes packing very easy and pick up also. The bag makes 2 triangles In each triangle I put the tube into one corner and the tail of the decoys in the other the decoys lie flat I alternate the stakes from side to side Hope that helps Jim


----------



## Drundel (Nov 14, 2010)

Oh, one more idea for bags.

http://www.farleysadventures.com/index. ... Itemid=116


----------



## jcnelsn1 (Oct 28, 2008)

I looked at those bags you linked to. They seem really nice, but I wanted something more stackable.

I got the coroplast at a local sign shop. 2 4x8 sheets for $16 each.

Here are a few pics.

In the second I have 45 dozen feeders and 4 dozen 3D sentries in those three bags. I guess there is room for another 5 to 8 dozen feeders, maybe a few more.

Good idea on filling the extra space with speakers, etc.

http://i1121.photobucket.com/albums/l512/jcnelsn1/cubebag.jpg

http://i1121.photobucket.com/albums/l512/jcnelsn1/cubebagsfull.jpg


----------



## Drundel (Nov 14, 2010)

Great price for the coroplast, I called around a few places but gave up. I guess I'll have to try again.

Do you have any more picts of how you stacked in the 3D heads? I have been trying and have not been happy with how they were in there. I can't seem to find a way to stack them without getting the stakes on top of the other decoys or heads. I think I am just gonna use a tub for my 3D heads.


----------



## aboller (Dec 24, 2006)

I use the old origional deadly bags for my sillosocks and can get 400 in (1) bag. Packs down about as compact as anything I have seen - by far the way to go in my opinion!


----------



## Quack_Kills (Dec 19, 2009)

We just use old Avery six slot honker bags. I counted one bag this morning and we have 385 SS feeders in the one bag. Simply put them down butt first in each slot and make sure the stakes are facing into the middle of the bag.


----------



## GK1 (Oct 20, 2008)

aboller said:


> I use the old origional deadly bags for my sillosocks and can get 400 in (1) bag. Packs down about as compact as anything I have seen - by far the way to go in my opinion!


Do they still make these old style? Any ideas where I can take a look? Want to check all options before I buy. Right now leaning towards the new SS bags but the deadlies sound good also. Thanks for the help guys.


----------



## aboller (Dec 24, 2006)

By old style I am refering to the ones they have been selling for the last 5 years or so and probabally still sell them. It is the yellowish bag with black straps. Works real well. The bad sells for about $50 each.


----------

